# Yesterdays Soaping Adventures



## nattynoo (May 19, 2011)

I had a busy day soaping yesterday.
Thougt I'd share a pic.
Uncut.... rough and ready photo, the patchouli looks a bit messy on top but I turn my blocks upside for cutting/presentation. It'll hardly be noticable when cut.

The Candy Shoppe, You'll Always Bee My Honey, Choc Mint Chunk, Stinky Patchouli...LOL, Apple Mint, Licorice Lovers, Creamy Citrus Peel.

The apple mint was soaped with apple juice & the citrus peel was soaped with lemon & mandarin juice + peel. (both done with a water % replacement). The juice ones I've made several times & work brilliantly for me. In fact they r a lovely mild soap. I think the acidity of the juice brings the ph down... I'm no chemist though.





& this one has Orange Poppy Blossom, Vanilla Dream, Camomile, Lemonlicious & Summertime (aloe, cucumber, mint).





Thanks for looking.


----------



## judymoody (May 19, 2011)

Lovely soaps!

I like your little avatar picture too.


----------



## MsDee (May 19, 2011)

Very Pretty Soaps!


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

Wow, you certainly were busy!
They all look fabulous, great tops on the slices


----------



## heyjude (May 19, 2011)

What a lovely variety!


----------



## newbie (May 19, 2011)

Busy, nothing! You were on a tear, and they all look great!


----------



## my2scents (May 19, 2011)

wow pretty, what kind of mold do you use for the big rounds? & how do you then cut them?


----------



## Araseth (May 19, 2011)

Wowee very very busy! those all look fab and such a selection ^_^


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful.  How do you cut your rounds?  Pie slices?  I have some things that would work well as round molds, but I was not quite sure how I'd do the cutting.  YOur slices all look lovely with the distinctive tops!


----------



## nattynoo (May 20, 2011)

[quote="judymoody"I like your little avatar picture too. [/quote]
Thank Judy... its a self portrait...(insert blush) a slightly skinnier version...lmao!! I drew it myself.

The big round ones are silicone moulds. I cut them into cake slices or if feeling super adventurous I cut them up randomly into 100-150gram chunks.

Silicone rocks!!


----------



## Relle (May 20, 2011)

You have been on a roll Nat, lots of soapies to pick from for the shower.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (May 20, 2011)

Wow!  They look fantastic!


----------



## Fullamoon (May 20, 2011)

You did that all in one day? Wow! They look great!


----------



## falldowngobump (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful soaps and I wish I could smell them!  You actually use lemon juice as part of the liquid?


----------



## LushishLux (May 20, 2011)

All of those look absolutely amazing


----------



## soapbuddy (May 20, 2011)

Very nice! You've been busy!


----------



## Elly (May 20, 2011)

Very beautiful soaps, thanks for sharing


----------



## nattynoo (May 20, 2011)

falldowngobump - yes I use citrus juice. I do a 1/3 liquid replacement. For the citrus peel one I used lemon & mandarin juice.


----------



## HeartToHeart (May 20, 2011)

Love soap pic's! Yours are fabulous!


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2011)

Wow! You have been busy, and you soaps look great!!


----------



## Cirafly24 (May 20, 2011)

Wow, talk about a busy day! They look fabulous


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 22, 2011)

WOW ... so much soap ... so much to look at!

Looks like you've had some amazing fun and made some amazing soap!


----------



## agriffin (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ewenique (May 22, 2011)

They all look wonderful!  That was one productive day!


----------



## Lynnz (May 23, 2011)

Oh what a feast for the eyes :0) All beautiful indeed Nattynoo we love you :0) keep these pics coming :0)


----------

